# Anacharis and Flourish Excell?



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I read on plantgeeks.com that Anacharis is destroyed by Flourish Excell... I've noticed that a lot of leaves are falling off my Anacharis, too... anyone have simliar problems with this? And what could I use in lue of FE?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Flourish excel dose not kill anacharis, but you really don't need to add it to a tank if all you have is excel.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

All I've been using is Flourish Excell. Also, according to the website for FE, it's not good for Anacharis. 

I have 260 F. Light for a 125 gallon aquarium and a decent substrate... aren't anacharis supposed to be easy to maintain and only require 2wpg? Shouldn't mine be OK?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Seachem says anacharis is sensative to excel but they still reccommend you use it every other day.


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

I dose both of my tanks with regular Flourish every couple of days and the anacharis seems to be thriving.. I'm planning on starting Excell this weekend, hopefully that won't kill it all off..


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

After a solid week of daily doses of Excell and every other day doses of Flourish, all the plants are doing fine and as healthy as ever.


----------

